# Alligator Guide Recommendations



## JustUs4All

Here you go.  Make your recommendations, but remember:This thread is for recommendations only and not for the advertisement of services.  
This is not a spot for argument about who is the best or the worst.
Any members wishing to make a derogatory post will have to find another spot.​


----------



## Al33

I gladly recommend Jerry Russel with Russel Outdoor Guide Service. He has the boat rigged out for gator hunting and knows what he is doing. I went with him, his son Luke, and his friend Larry in pursuit of my 2012 gator and it paid off. These guys worked hard trying to get me shot opportunities and they DO love to go for them.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

happyacresexpeditions.com. Gary Fry is top notch around the cost and also ventures to zone 4. Zone 4 isn't known for a lot of big gators but that's where he guided me to a 10' 8" lizard. This guy is good and a good guy. Look up frydaddy40 on the forum here.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

Here's after the kill.


----------



## groundhawg

IMHO I feel that one of the most caring guides for alligator hunting in the south-west part of the state is Chris Blackmon, on here as Redneck1.  By caring I mean he really trys to insure you have a safe and successful trip.  I have hunted a few other critters with guides and none have ever worked harder to get me the kind of trophy I  wanted.  He has all the equipment and knowledge needed to make your hunt safe, fun and thrilling.  

If hunting Zones 1, 2, or 3 give Chris a call or PM.


----------



## biker13

groundhawg said:


> IMHO I feel that one of the most caring guides for alligator hunting in the south-west part of the state is Chris Blackmon, on here as Redneck1.  By caring I mean he really trys to insure you have a safe and successful trip.  I have hunted a few other critters with guides and none have ever worked harder to get me the kind of trophy I  wanted.  He has all the equipment and knowledge needed to make your hunt safe, fun and thrilling.
> 
> If hunting Zones 1, 2, or 3 give Chris a call or PM.



I will second this.Chris is good people


----------



## ben300win

Michael Evans aka. MICHAEL on here is a great guide for a good price. I hunted with two buddies using him in 2011. We all had multiple shot opportunities on 8' or larger gators in zone 9. He has it down to a science. I shot a 11-4" gator and my buddy shot a 9-6" gator the same night. We went for two nights and saw over a hundred gators. I will be going back with him next year too. Great guy.


----------



## ronvargo

I just booked Gary Frye with Happyacresexpeditions.com. After emails back and forth and a few phone calls, he had me sold. I cant wait!!


----------



## donald-f

biker13 said:


> I will second this.Chris is good people



Do I need to 3rd this. Yes, he has put in hours of scouting the area and has the know how and equipment to harvest your trophy.


----------



## Bigbuck79

*Best alligator guide?  I say Gary Frye!*

I hunted with Gary at happy acres expeditions about 4 years ago.  We hunted in Zone 6 and he lead me to harvest a 8 1/2 ft gator in less than 27 minutes!!! Now killing a gator ain't something you forget so when it come time to take my 12 yr old after his first ,I knew who I needed to call.  Gary was great ,he showed my son exactly how to shoot the cross bow and put my son at ease! It took about 5 hrs but my son Carson harvested a nice 7ft gator in zone 6. He genuinely cares for his clients.  I could have booked with someone else but I wanted my son to meet OL Gary!!
Thank you Gary!!  We will be seeing you again real soon!


----------



## atloutdrman

Chris Blackmon (Redneck1) was awesome. He showed us a ton of gators before taking a 12'1" beast out of zone 1.


----------



## trophytaker

Jeff Keahey is a great Guide in Zone 1-2.... Nice 22 ft. center console boat..He books up fast..with a very high success rate... Very Professional 770-315-5528.


----------



## pearidge

Mark Willingham of Willingham Outdoor services can put you on the gators. I've been on two trips with him and both times had numerous shots at gators. He's a good Christian man that will work his tail off to get you that shot of a lifetime. The guy is a true outdoorsman. 
The attached picture is of me and Mark a few years back in zone 2 which he knows very well.  The gator is only an 8 footer but we were playing around with the camera to make it look like a monster. "Ha Ha" We got some laughs out of the guys back home wishing they were with us. 
Give Mark a call (770-826-4975),  (Hurry up while he still has some days left)  I promise you want regret it.


----------



## LonePine

I'd highly recommend Gary Frye with Happy Acres Expeditions for Zone 7 and surrounding areas.  Gary is an awesome guide that is full of knowledge and ensures your hunt goes smoothly and safely.  We saw 30+ gators in 4 hours before closing the deal on a 9+ footer.  Can't wait to go on another trip with him in the future.


----------



## Patsy mask

*Jeff keahey aka freedom 22*

I went out hunting with Jeff opening weekend and he put us on several gators before finding me one I'd be happy with. He is very professional and runs a first class outfit. He uses a 23 foot bay boat that can handle up to 5 people comfortably while gator hunting. They also offer a HD video tape of the hunt. Don't let your tag go to waste, call him. 770 315 5528 also on GON as FREEDOM22


----------



## biker13

*Redneck1 zone 2*

Aug 24th with Chris on seminole 12 foot


----------



## KBD431

*Chris Blackmon 678-878-8538*

10 footer Lake Seminole Friday night 9/16/2016.

We hooked 4 gators that night and saw dozens.  This beast fought for an hour and 15 minutes before we were able to final get it to the boat.

I recommend Chris Blackmon as a guide, on here as Redneck1.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

KBD431 said:


> 10 footer Lake Seminole Friday night 9/16/2016.
> 
> We hooked 4 gators that night and saw dozens.  This beast fought for an hour and 15 minutes before we were able to final get it to the boat.
> 
> I recommend Chris Blackmon as a guide, on here as Redneck1.



I hunted with Chris in 2014. Got an 11' 7" gator. He knows how to find them and get you on one.


----------



## tallen92

Hunted with Jeff Keahey last year on eufaula with two tags starting out and 30 minutes later we had one tag filled with a 13 footer and didn't quit till the sun came up being our call to stop, the guys a go getter and doesn't stop. He has years of professional experience catching gators. Very organized and well set up. If you get Seminole or the eufaula area I would definitely give him a call.


----------



## Hammond165

*Zone 6 or 7*

I definitely recommend Ryan Beasley with Beasley's Alligator Guide service.  I hunted with him in zone 6 last year.  Saw tons of gators but had my mind set on an 8+ footer. Ended up with one just under 10 foot.  Ryan knows gator hunting and he has guided hunts for some monsters in zone 7.  Give him a shout on Facebook or call him at 912-294-5211


----------



## Red Beard Nation

I waited 6 years to ensure I would draw a tag and flew all the way from Kansas to hunt a gator. I was introduced to Jeff Keahey from a friend. Best thing I could have done. He took my phone calls and answered every question I had with an honest answer. I had my mind set on a 10ft gator and Jeff produced on the first night. Shortly after midnight on lake Seminole  we had a 10ft 9inch gator in the boat and all on film. One of the greatest hunts of my life!! I plan on going hunting with him again the next time I draw a tag, hands down top notch guy and guide. Give him a call. You will not be disappointed. Freedom 22


----------



## Jerry G

I would recommend Jeff Keahey to anybody going to Eufaula he is a great guide. This guy has the knowledge and the setup to get the job done. We hunted with him last year and filled a tag in 30 minutes with a 13 footer. Give him a call at 770-315-5528 you wont be disappointed.


----------



## fatback

As already stated multiple times, Jeff and Chris are great. I am
2 for 2 with 1o plus footers on Eufala. 1st was in 2011
And again last night. I really appreciate you guys. I have hunted all over the world and these 2 stack up with any guide I have ever hunted with, no matter the game hunted. 
I'll Be back with them as soon as I can draw another tag.


----------



## Rouxthless

I would suggest Donny "Gatorman" Bartow. He is one of the few officially state licensed nuisance alligator trappers and he's been doing it for over 15 years. So, he has access to plenty of bodies of water including private land.

He's guided everyone from the average hunter to NBA stars and is friends with people like Liz from Swamp People and the guys from Duck Dynasty.

Give Donny a call! With the season so short I don't know how many dates he still has available! 229-251-9929


----------



## david123abc

Got to hunt Monday night with Gary Fry and his helper Dalton down at Ray's Mill Pond in zone 4. We saw a ton of alligators and had a great time. He worked really hard to find me one that was in the range I was after. Unfortunately, I missed twice on two good ones, completely my fault, but I had a great time, probably one of the most exciting things I've ever done. I wish I'd booked earlier in the year so I had time to get another night in before the season runs out. 

I really can't speak highly enough about Mr. Fry, this was my first time using a guide for anything, and will definitely book with him again.


----------



## Lucky Chandler

Early this week I had the opportunity to be guided by Chris Blackmon and I agree that he is first class in every respect.  Chris is a great guy, and a great guide.  I took a really nice 11' 8" 'gator which is a trophy of a lifetime for me.  If I live to draw another tag, Chris will be my guide.


----------



## Hawken2222

I hunted with Jeff Keahey this season and he is a great guide. He definitely goes above and beyond and works hard to get your Alligator. I took my first gator with him on Seminole Early Friday Morning and I couldn’t be happier. Jeff’s number is 770-315-5528.


----------



## FREEDOM22

hopefully with moderators approval I can post this without violating any rules.

First 1:I just want to say thank you to all of the kind words, but the main reason for this post is to clarify that myself and Chris NO longer hunt together. I had many clients call and ask if GAG (Ga Alligator Guides) is the same as Chris aka redneck1, The answer is No, we did hunt together for many seasons and I have nothing negative to say about him. We just have differences in opinion like most people, he is actually my cousin and he is a good guide. So if the moderators will allow this post, my only intent is to clear up the confusion because so many people hunted with both of us together for years. 
Thank you in advance and I look forward to 2020!
Respectfully,
Jeff Keahey
aka Freedom 22


----------



## ArmyTaco

Ryan Beasley


----------



## fuller729

We get on several large gators in Zone 1 and Zone 1A every year. Our group will not have a tag for this year so we will have extra time to take others who have tags in Zone 1 or 1A. If you get a tag and don’t have a way to hunt, we will offer to take you out for FREE just so we can be out there with you. We have 3 boats with everything needed so you will just have to show up with the tag and license. We are not a guide service but just a group of hunters who are absolutely addicted to gator hunting. We are very familiar with all the regulations and know exactly what is allowed. As stated earlier, we are Not a guide service, we don’t ask for any money and we have everything needed. You will just need your licenses and your tag. There are a lot of questions you will have and I can help you with all of them.

We are not a bunch of bandits and you will be safe with us. We are Fire Chiefs/Paramedics, another is Marine, a business owner and County Government employee. 

Please PM me and we can swap information. I can also send you some pictures of gators we have killed over the past few years. Look back at last years post for gators we have been fortunate to harvest.

Get the tag and I can help you out with everything else that is needed or any questions that you may have.


----------



## AStrick

I'm looking for a guide that needs help!
I have an 18ft bow fishing boat, snatch hooks, crossbow, 3 - 8500 penn reels, 2- 100 lb braid, 1- 400 lb nylon, harpoon,  357 band stick!
I've hunted Florida  gators (expensive ), put in for Ga tag!!! 
I would be a boat hand or less!
I just wanna hunt gators!!!
In GA,, Alot closer!!


----------

